# Critique my Pony :)



## benjicanfreak (May 11, 2010)

This is my beautiful boy, Atlas.
He is 3/4 American Miniature and 1/4 Section A Welsh Pony
I personally think he is absolutely GORGEOUS, and I am totally in love with him.

Some background info: I got Atlas' momma Molly when he was only 6 days old from a very abusive home. Atlas remained the owner's horse, but was staying with Molly at my farm until he was old enough to be weaned.
The owner ended up taking him back at 5-6 weeks old. I offered to purchase him many times but she was having none of it.
The owner had him for a few months and then dumped him at some "rescue" which is actually just an animal hoarder and backyard breeder.
As soon as I found out where he was I contacted the "rescue" and asked to purchase him, she said "no", that she was going to keep him as a stud for her mini mare.
After a couple of months she called me asking if I still wanted him. Of course I said yes! I picked him up from her within 24 hours, and paid $500 cash for him (Yikes, I know!).
His fur was so thick and matted that his legs were stuck to his stomach and he could barely walk. He had mites and a horrific skin infection.
The poor baby was in awful shape.
We shaved him, medicated him and bathed him about a hundred times. He was also severely emaciated.

It has been a year since I have gotten my baby out of that horrible place,
and he has come such a long way. He is now 2-years-old and full of spunk!

Please let me know what you think of my baby


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

It may just be for me, but the picture is very small. Too small to critique.


----------



## benjicanfreak (May 11, 2010)

Any idea how to make it bigger??????


----------



## benjicanfreak (May 11, 2010)




----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

So Cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyClown (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha, he reminds me of a zebra with his mane like that. I swear I'm buying a zebra one day, it will clash so great with my collection of Tobiano black and white pinto ponies. He's pretty cute though!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He is very cute! Love his markings.

It might be just the photo but he looks very dropped in his hind pasterns and to be quite club footed. He looks to have some issues with his front feet too (left front also looks odd).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's cute  Subbing...


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Poo.... the pictures wont come up for me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Something is very wrong with his hind legs. Possible needs farrier work but there's conformational issues too. Front feet are off too.

His body structure is decent (aside from the hind end due to the legs)

Super cute!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just wanted to add- if a recent picture is it normal for horses in your area to not be shed out yet? I get you're further north but he's pretty fuzzy.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

EXTREMELY off in that hind leg. Very worrying. It looks like possible dsld.... Just from comparing his pasterns to those of horses who have it on google images. Might just be a trimming issue, but I've never seen the pasterns get a wonky as that, with, in all fairness, not a life threatening trim. Obviously his hooves do need doing, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

My worry isn't so much the pastern (which is a huge concern) but moreso that it's effecting his whole hind end.. and he's only 2 

What does your vet say about this?

You said he's full of spunk..does he move ok?

I hope he's gelded now. I would not use him for anything other than a cute pasture pet. I assume that's the case anyways due to his size but wanted to mention.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep...cute!
Sounds like the little guy had a pretty rough start. He's lucky to have you.
Agree as to an issue with the hind pasterns.
Do you have any specific plans for him, other than to love him? : )


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey, the picture finally came up for me. He has some things to look at. He is **** footed in the rear (weak pasterns and poor hoof axis). He is also tightly coupled (short in the loins) He has an straight femur with a heavily tilted pelvis. He will be short strided even for a pony. He has a decent front leg though that is pretty straight with a mild camped under stance. He has a short shoulder but I cant really see how its angled. I can put him on a grid if you wish. I need more experience with pony type individuals. Some of his issues are age related and will soften as he gets older, some will not (the hind pasterns are probably not going to change much but trimming techniques can help). He is a teenager and in a gangly state of growth. Sounds like he has a good home and is a cutey none the less.


----------

